# Angeln in Thailand



## hotte (29. August 2001)

Hallo Kollegen,bin im November in Thailand / Insel Ko Tao-
gibt es dort Möglichkeiten zum Big Game oder Angeln Allgemein ??? Bitte um Infos und was kostet der Spass?

------------------
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmannschaft-Team Starnberg


----------



## Hauslaigner (29. August 2001)

Lieber Angelkollege Hotte,fragst Du nicht etwas zu früh, weis Marion schon, daß Du im Liebesurlaub angeln willst.
Solltest Du Dir nicht erst die Erlaubnis holen? Ohoh.. ob das klappt???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## hotte (29. August 2001)

Erstmal danke für den ersten wertvollen Beitrag- 
der 2. von Erich hat wiederum nicht diese Substanz - überigens: Beim Fischen tritt das Mandoline-Spielen in den Hintergrund. Gerne Erich bekommst Du ein Bündel fantastischer Ausreden, so daß Du mit mir wenigstens am Starnberger See fischen darfst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüsse
Hotte


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2001)

Hi Hotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich hab mal in Sri Lanka gefischt, ist ja gleich um die Ecke.
Auf den Kleinkram fischen die nur mit Schnur und kleinen Haken. 
Ich hab mir bei einem Fischer seinen Kutter für 200 Märker (in Thailand bestimmt teurer) gemietet und bin mit ihm zum Little Big Game rausgefahren.
Da ging es auf Barracude, Kingfish. kleine Haie und Gelbflossenthun. Eine 50-lbs Route, Multi und 30&acute;er geflochtene Schnur reichen aus. Nimm Rappala Wobbler in der Farbe blau zum Schleppen mit (auftreibende). 
Die Drills sind saustark, pro Fisch ist immer mit 1 -2 Stunden zu rechnen.Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wodibo am 29-08-2001 um 12:27.]


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2001)

Hi Hotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich nochmal. Hab mal meine Kiste durchgekramt und so einen Wobbler gefunden. Die beste Länge liegt bei 24 cm. Ich hab mir damals ein 2m langes selbstgeknüpftes Stahlvorfach vorgeschaltet. Das brauchst Du falls ein kleiner Hai rangeht. Die reiben mit ihrer rauhen Haut jedes andere Vorfach auf. Und wenn Du Dir die Bisspuren am Wobbler anschaust, dann wird Dir klar was der Barracuda für Zähne hat. Der schnappt sich Fische quer und trennt sie mit einem Biß durch (versuch das mal mit nem Messer).
Noch ein Tip: Frage auf alle Fälle die Einheimischen ob der Barracuda in dieser Region eßbar ist. Die fressen mitunter Fische, die sich von giftigen Algen ernähren und das würde Dein Bauch nicht vertragen. Im dümmsten fall ißt Du die nur einmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Ich hab mich auf Sri Lanka mit einem Taucher angefreundet. der ist morgens raus und hat mir dann die gesagt wo welche Fische gerade sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@hauslaigner
könntest Du hotte Deinen Tanga leihen? Der müßte mittlerweile selbst für einen Barrcuda zu hart sein. So als Schutzschild für die Familienplanung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wodibo am 30-08-2001 um 10:17.]


----------



## hotte (30. August 2001)

Danke Wodibo für die wertvollen Tips....Erichs Tanga möchte ich mir doch besser verkneifen, den trotz seiner etwas fülligeren Statur fehlt es an Laderaum in der vorderen Mitte....aber für unseren nächsten Norwegenurlaub kauf ich ihm ein Dreierpack..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ciao
Hotte

------------------
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmannschaft-Team Starnberg- Norwegen 2001


----------



## Hauslaigner (12. September 2001)

Hotte, von wegen, Du kaufst mir einen Dreierpack! Du wirs gar nicht dazu kommen, den im Liebesurlaub ist verwöhnen von Marion angesagt!!!! Ja Schatzi.., ja Mausi....., Ja Schnecke..., ja Liebling.., ja ich mach ja alles was du mir befiehlst......, ja ja ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## ralf bernard (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

hallo. 
 mein name ist ralf bernard.
ich wohne seit 1992 in thailand und  jage dort nach gamefischen.
ein bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als 1000 worte, deswegen verweisse einfachhalber auf meine hompage, die neu ist.
Ihre Werbung bei uns? - Hier klicken!


----------



## villamarinella (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Hallo,
Ich war Ende 2005 mit Ralf in Pattaya angeln, das Ergebnis kann man anbei betrachten, es war ein toller Trip.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Klaus


----------



## ralf bernard (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

hallo
villamarinelli
bin in penang und schau was es hier fuer angelmoeglichkeiten gibt.wann gehen wir wieder angaln in pattaya wann bist du wieder in pattaya.
petri heil ralf


----------



## ralf bernard (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

to admin. 
sorry .
Ich wollte keine Schleichwerbung einschmuggeln, sondern anzeigen in der Ruprik angeln in Pattaya.welche Fische dort vorkommen. Diese Webseite ist als als Lexikon dort gefangener Gamfische gestaltet. und rein privat.
Mit frl. Gruessen
ralf bernard


----------



## ralf bernard (21. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

uebrigens.
der  abgebildete ist ein baramundi


----------

